# Team Rainbow's Progress Yay



## Lunaty

Hello Girls,

As we had some good and bad news from the last thread i thought id some it up and get you guys to fill in infor for our new readers and joiners :D

CarrieB Congrats on yuor little bean!!
Ivory We couldnt be happier for you :happydance:

Please keep us up to date on your progress and post the links to your preggers journal in your next post :cloud9:

As for the ones who havnt had their hard earned :bfp: yet, please post a quick summery so new readers can join in!

:hugs: to all 
Sam

Journal links:

Lunaty's journal
CarrieB's journal
Ivory's journal
Morayo's journal 
Leo's journal
AlexisAedyn's journal

ps: if anyone is missing or joining please PM me your journal link so i can add it in ;)


----------



## Lunaty

Ill be first :)

Im Sam and am 22, this is my first cycle actively TTC..
Am now on CD41 and have had 3 :bfn:s on 18/19DPO

My calculations might be off, or i might be preggers or i might have something seriously wrong with me :blush: (apart form insanity)

i stopped BCP in August (4 months ago)

Ill be testing again tomorrow morning so fingers crossed..
If it's another :bfn: im going to wait until i have my Gyno appointment on 12-12 (for a Colposcopy) and will see what she says to this all...


----------



## Alexis

I am Jaimi. I'm 3 months shy of 20 and my fiance is 19.
This is our first time TTC and its been rough. He is in the army so he isnt home much, and i went off of bcp at the end of July 2008. I didnt have a normal :witch: for over 100 days. I finally got my first AF november 5th, so we were really trying to track this month. We're hoping this is our sticky bean!! Although we've been trying for months, this is the first official cycle. :dance:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Sam, there is totally not something seriously wrong with you! Well for all the people joining team rainbow this cycle, lots of luck and baby dust to you all. So far we have a 50% success rate per cycle (admittedly team rainbow has only had one collective cycle but still!) so keep it up! Will be using this thread now to keep you all updated! :hug: x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Alexis, my OH is in the military and away mon-fri and we got pregnant (somehow!?) in our first cycle so there is hope! Stay positive and good luck x


----------



## Alexis

thanks ivory!! what branch of the military? how old is he? my DF is Active Duty Infantry Airborne. First line of fire basically. We're hoping we are this month. But i don't know how long my normal cycle will be, or if I even Oed. im assuming I did because of the ewcm and cp. 

Btw, I am 7dpo (I think) so I will be testing next week sometime. :happydance:


----------



## Farie

Hi there :wave:


----------



## Alexis

Hey Farie!! :friends:


----------



## Lunaty

I think we have got quite some testers coming up?!
When are you testing Farie?


----------



## leo

hi girls im new to here . this may be a silly ? but what is team rainbow.


hi im gemma 26 oh 30 ttc for 5 cycle now.
been of pill for about a year now.
my cycle is anywhere from 28-34 days so testing about 15 if i can hold that long.
really hoping for xmas :bfp: but not to hopful 
:dust: to all xx


----------



## morayo

hi, im sam too but u can call me sammie! im 28 and oh is 35, we've been trying for eight months but well actively with better info for two. had a bfp in oct which resulted in m/c at 6weekson the 19th oct, ttc almost immediately. we have a five yr old daughter and we're praying we can give her a little brother or sister for her birthday present next year. please God!


----------



## morayo

well team rainbow is just our own little way of trying to brighten up the 2ww journey. kinda like putting some shine in our lives when we get doubtful or af shows up, also its like the lovely sticky bean waiting at the end of the long deary rain of uncertainty and ttc. hope that was apt enuff lunaty? ivory? carrieb?


----------



## morayo

leo why are u not hopeful?


----------



## Lunaty

team rainbow is a pledge yo take to update yor fellow team members on your progress and support them in their time of need ;)

If yuo agree to those terms and conditions you can copy the banner we have and put it in your signature :D

Hope yuo have your :bfp: soon !!

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

*Shocked by seeing how many times she misspelled "you"!!!

Ahem yeah, sorry bout that, Morayo, i was thinking of starting temping when/if AF arrives have yo given it any thought, that way we could compare the graphs too?

And i have a feeling that those prenatal Vitamins are giving me a bit of a headache?! Anyone else seem to have that?


----------



## morayo

well i did think about it, but then im quite lousy at things like that! besides my boo will freak out on me if he sees me doing that in bed, its bad enuff i try to tell him to bd so much when imm Oing, i guess u'll have to do without me on that angle or maybe i cld try it and see his reaction? yeah i do get some headaches when i take the vits too, i used to take folic acid seperately be4 btu when th aches got too bad i stopped.


----------



## morayo

but u do kno wthat headaches are also a sign of BFP!


----------



## leo

morayo said:


> leo why are u not hopeful?

hi morayo 
just not hopeful because im not that lucky and thinks gonna take me ages sorry just on a downer.

i also have a little girl who be 4 in jan. she keeps saying mummy i want to be a sister why cant i be a sister.

i would love to join team rainbow and be for the good and bads times


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> morayo said:
> 
> 
> leo why are u not hopeful?
> 
> hi morayo
> just not hopeful because im not that lucky and thinks gonna take me ages sorry just on a downer.
> 
> i also have a little girl who be 4 in jan. she keeps saying mummy i want to be a sister why cant i be a sister.
> 
> i would love to join team rainbow and be for the good and bads timesClick to expand...

Well yuor most welcome to join us :happydance: go to your User CP and paste the banner in your signature if you want :D

And im a complete pessimist on occasion too, but thats why we have each other!!!


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> well i did think about it, but then im quite lousy at things like that! besides my boo will freak out on me if he sees me doing that in bed, its bad enuff i try to tell him to bd so much when imm Oing, i guess u'll have to do without me on that angle or maybe i cld try it and see his reaction? yeah i do get some headaches when i take the vits too, i used to take folic acid separately be4 btu when th aches got too bad i stopped.


hehehe, yeah i was afraid of that too, i just told Dh that i was doing this to make sure my period is regular and all is well ;) besides you dont have to stick the think down under, you can just put it under your pillow and put it in your mouth in the morning when the alarm goes off...

Thats what ive been doing for the last 2 days.. but still no AF so cant start a chart on Fertilityfriend.. yet..

Or you could tell him you needed to do it to do me a favour :muaha:


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> but u do kno wthat headaches are also a sign of BFP!

Hmppff, so is bloating constipation heartburn and crying hahah but it hasnt given me any :bfp: yet :rofl:

I have had this since last month the only difference is that im noticing some veins on the sides of my under tummy. (may not have been looking for them before though) :dohh:

Can we agree i should stop testing if i get a :bfn: next?


----------



## leo

thanks hun would be fab for some support 

want let me copy it how do i do it sorry not that fab on computers xx


----------



## morayo

lol.im sure that will workout just fine.under the pillow is definitely no if we bd and he decides to move the pillow somewhere else he will definitely ask and under those circumstances i cant lie can i?i could tell him we are doing a survey yes. that will work. ill get a basal therm tomorrow


----------



## morayo

ok lunaty, but fx its a bfp this timearound! leo im bad around computers too but lunaty can help u she did mine for me!


----------



## leo

morayo said:


> ok lunaty, but fx its a bfp this timearound! leo im bad around computers too but lunaty can help u she did mine for me!

thanks girls

lunaty please help i can copy it but wont paste ?


----------



## morayo

ladies im off to bed. oh is waiting! blush! seeya


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> ladies im off to bed. oh is waiting! blush! seeya

Have a good night hun, will see you online tomorrow i hope ;)
Dotn forget your thermometer :rofl:


----------



## leo

thanks lunaty your a star xx


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> thanks lunaty your a star xx

No prob :happydance:
So have you been charting yet or planning to do so in the future?


----------



## morayo

hi ladies, i see y'll are off line. well onmy way to work so see you about 10ish tonight. i wont forget the therm. lunaty.ciao


----------



## Alexis

off to work? i always seem to forget many people on here are from europe!! lol it just turned midnight here. im going to sleep!! happy early thanksgiving!!


----------



## leo

Lunaty said:


> leo said:
> 
> 
> thanks lunaty your a star xx
> 
> No prob :happydance:
> So have you been charting yet or planning to do so in the future?Click to expand...

hi hun been trying smep this month its gonna ok at mo i have not got in my :bfp: opk yet but hopefully it will be in the next couple of days. got some ewcm last night so that's a good sign its coming i hope.

would not have a clue on where it start with charting. have to look in to it if i dont get any luck soon:cry::cry:

anyway better get of here and get bel ready for nursery she got a trip to the library today bless her 

speach to u soon:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Hey all, back online haha, it's almost 10 at night here though..
Got my stash of tests so im ready to go again :rofl:

Leo , i had a look on fertilityfriend.com which lets you chart for free and calculates everything for you but you have to start on CD1 (first day of AF)

So yeah im kinda waiting till i can but getting myself used to charting so am taking my temps every morning (since 2 days :muaha:) check my CM when in the toilet and thats about it really ;)

Well today ive only felt slightly nauseous, but probably only because i was paying attention to it :dohh: and am getting very tired now (mind yuo it is 10 PM here :blush:)
My cm is still lotiony and it is suppose to dry up before AF (they have an ebook full of info ) on the site.... 
Grr lets hope it's because of a more pleasurable reason..

What up with you girls any symptoms?


----------



## lovedupgirl

:happydance: hi every1!

sam here,22,tring to conceive baby #4,off BCP 4 weeks still no sign of :witch::hissy:

note to self:patience is a virtue:rofl:

love:hug:and:dust: to all

sam xx


----------



## Lunaty

Hey Sam :)

Well update on the test:

Its a BLOODY :bfn: again :cry:

Well i kinda expected it.. and for once i didnt feel completely crap... so i guess its now just a wait on the :witch:.. no sign of her though :hissy:

I was thinking of starting on one of those herby thingies to regulate your cycle.. like MACA or Angus Castus? Any one think that is a good idea or a step to far ?! :muaha:

Well hopefully i can convince the Gyno to check out if im okay and mayeb do a blood test... Hope you girls are doin fine :) Anything new?

:hugs:


----------



## leo

hi girls hope your all ok any news for us.

well i need some help please. im on cd 15 now been doing opks since day 10 there all have had a really faint line . but today at about 12 got a darker line about 80% as dark as the control. so thought id re test later so testing again at 6 . got a dark line again about 90% should i test again or wait till tomorrow
only got 6 test left so dont want to go over top with testing want you all think

o yer got some ewcm last night but none at all today. but have a dull ache on my left hand side . 

help:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

:muaha: i just ordered myself a flash BBT thermometer , a 3 pack of Pre-seed and 15 OPK sticks.. im ready to go :wohoo:

Well kinda.. obviously will have to find out when i O first :dohh:

So i created a Poll thread and i could really use your guys input.. :D Please have a look and tell me what your answer would be !

Thanks Babe's :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> hi girls hope your all ok any news for us.
> 
> well i need some help please. im on cd 15 now been doing opks since day 10 there all have had a really faint line . but today at about 12 got a darker line about 80% as dark as the control. so thought id re test later so testing again at 6 . got a dark line again about 90% should i test again or wait till tomorrow
> only got 6 test left so dont want to go over top with testing want you all think
> 
> o yer got some ewcm last night but none at all today. but have a dull ache on my left hand side .
> 
> help:cry:
> 
> :hugs:

Hun :sex: your ass off :happydance:

If it's almost as good as the control line you've got 12 to 36 hours to hit the sac!!! Forget testing, just make sure you've got some good loving coming.. id test again in 24 / 36 hours to see if you had your surge.. and if it's lighter or gone you know for sure you hit the right time :happydance:

Good luck and give us an update soon :D


----------



## Lunaty

Yay Morayo started her journal (it's about blimmin time ;) ) hehe

Here is the link for anyone interested in commenting :wohoo:

Morayo's journal


----------



## morayo

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Lunaty

Hello hun, how are ya? Anything new? Did hubby freak out ?! ;)


----------



## morayo

hi girls, lunaty thanks for the link to my journal its about time i did it really, leo do u have to ask? pls, dnt get out of bed till u have enuff swimmers up in there, u might try some handcuffs on ur oh let him know u mean seroius biz!lol:muaha: i m not sure of my cycle ladies, my cp is still high and i was having this small pains in my lower belly and sides of my belly button also i noticed i av to (tmi sorry) take a crap like everyday now and usually i cld go about two days without one! sorry !whatchatink?:hug:


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm well you could be experiencing O pain !!! That can generally happen up to 3 days before O.. :) I have it (or at least i thought i did..)

My bathroom trips are very random now a days, cant put my fingure on it (definitely not literally ;) ) 

what has your temp been this morning or havnt you started yet


----------



## morayo

well lunaty he hasnt freaked out yet. i will know tomorrow. so how was ur day asides the bfn! sorry!


----------



## morayo

no i havent started yet will start tomorrow with the therm. i disnt show it to him though just thot ill tell him casually in the morn!


----------



## Lunaty

Nah it's been all reasonably well, the :bfn: was no real big surprise haha , read my journal if you want.. i elaborated more in there. 

Still at work having lunch with one of my friend this afternoon.. she is due somewhere end of Jan.. :cry: but she is a sweetheart and deserves it so it's okay.. she is having her baby shower next couple of weeks and i got her some really cute baby towels:D


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> no i havent started yet will start tomorrow with the therm. i disnt show it to him though just thot ill tell him casually in the morn!

Sweet, ive ordered myself a better one.. as the one i have now only shows 3 digit's.. so that should be in today or hopefully monday :)

Hubby hasnt made any comments about mine.. so i hope he leaves it at that :muaha:

I have a fitted sheet on my bed and i actually put it underneaths the sheet on the side, that way i dotn have to get out of bed (we have quite a high bed and no bedside tabe either so i had to dive all the time :dohh:)

Did you buy yourself one yesterday or do you just use yor normal one for now?


----------



## leo

morayo said:


> hi girls, lunaty thanks for the link to my journal its about time i did it really, leo do u have to ask? pls, dnt get out of bed till u have enuff swimmers up in there, u might try some handcuffs on ur oh let him know u mean seroius biz!lol:muaha: i m not sure of my cycle ladies, my cp is still high and i was having this small pains in my lower belly and sides of my belly button also i noticed i av to (tmi sorry) take a crap like everyday now and usually i cld go about two days without one! sorry !whatchatink?:hug:

i no girls im just having a rest :blush: please let it be my month for :baby:


----------



## morayo

lunaty i think u shd use some of that medication u mentioned to regulate ur cycle hun


----------



## morayo

i just bought it today hun, i have not been temping , didnt want to get too fixated on ttc and over equip myself as my oh would say.lol


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm yeah , id like to wait till i meet the Gyno and ask if they can recommend me anything and rule out serious issues so to speak.. I am gonna buy the B complex today though.. apparently it helps regulate aswell..

Its weird.. ive always been regular 29 day cycle (throughout the pill) even when i had the Nuva ring.. however i had a Mirena for 2 years when i was 15/16 and my period had practically stoped then.. 

It's funny im starting to have Af cramps again.. hopefully she will show up soon, i used to be able to tell about an hour in advance when i would get it.. haha


----------



## morayo

leo it seems like we are real buddies now, lunaty has also adviced me to get down to some serious biz. if only my oh cld read this he wld honestly freak out.lol


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> i just bought it today hun, i have not been temping , didnt want to get too fixated on ttc and over equip myself as my oh would say.lol

Muahahaha sh*t i should really take some of your advice aswell :dohh:
If i go for something i generally do it right.. as i am very impatient and want it right away but i see were you are coming from and sometimes i really have to remind myself that whatever happens happens and it needs to still be fun :happydance:

We both have dad's that wont have much longer to live.. With Dh's dad being diagnosed with advanced stages of prostate cancer.. so we would really like to give him a grandchild but in the end it will be our own decision and we are doing it for us.. i just wish it wouldnt take that long hahaha

Im gonna try to relax a bit more though .. my DH has been an angel through all of this.. im running around like a headless chicken and he just tries to keep me happy :blush:


----------



## morayo

ok sam, i think its better u wait for the gyno then, the b.co vits is cool too. im wishing ur af would just come and let us get down to some serooius symtom spotting.


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> morayo said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, lunaty thanks for the link to my journal its about time i did it really, leo do u have to ask? pls, dnt get out of bed till u have enuff swimmers up in there, u might try some handcuffs on ur oh let him know u mean seroius biz!lol:muaha::hug:
> 
> i no girls im just having a rest :blush: please let it be my month for :baby:Click to expand...

haha rest for the storm that a good plan of attack.. seriously we are all rooting for you :D We have to crank that succes rate up for the Rainbow team :happydance:

Has any one of you already started reading books etc?


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> ok sam, i think its better u wait for the gyno then, the b.co vits is cool too. im wishing ur af would just come and let us get down to some serooius symtom spotting.

And yes.. i cant wait until i can join the symptom spotting again!!! How im a ever gonna get some work done LOL


----------



## leo

:yer hun gonna add you as a friend . if you ever need a chat or to moan about oh im hear just message me . hoping for :bfp: all round x

lunaty same to you your a star its so good have this site make it all a bit easier xx


----------



## morayo

yay, 99% succes rate for team rainbow this cycle! bfp for all of us. yayyyyyyyyyyy! my oh is fast asleep! lol!i might have to nod off soon too! i feel really great having u all as pals here. it makes my ttc journey so much easier and comforting. thank s guys for being there. sending u hugs and kisses as a token of my appreciation!


----------



## leo

morayo said:


> yay, 99% succes rate for team rainbow this cycle! bfp for all of us. yayyyyyyyyyyy! my oh is fast asleep! lol!i might have to nod off soon too! i feel really great having u all as pals here. it makes my ttc journey so much easier and comforting. thank s guys for being there. sending u hugs and kisses as a token of my appreciation!

me to hun your all fab im of to bed now . so talk soon dont forget to comfim me as a friend love to all nightxx


----------



## Lunaty

Aww same to you guys.. it's great to have you .. goo dto have someone that is willing to give her honest opinion and try to help.. and of course share the joy.. :)

Well you guys will be off to bed soon.. it's 12.05 so lunch time yay..
Will probably see you online tonight (or morning at the other side of the world)

Dont let hubby get away with sleeping, he needs to couch up his spermies down under hehehe


----------



## morayo

lol. goodnight sam and leo. catch up later ok. and yeah i need to get some spermies up inthere! lol


----------



## Lunaty

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I started my period!!!! OMG 

I cant believe it yayaayayaya :happydance: :wohoo:
(Can you imagine how i will react once i have my :bfp: muaha!!!)

It's still only pinkish with some weird red in there but it's the beginning.. see i knew i could feel it comin!!

Thanks for the support lady's, can wait to symptom spot.. who knows i might still be in for a December :bfp: 

XXXX


----------



## Lunaty

Hey were is everyone today?!

* :muaha: muahaha i just received my package of goodies!!!!
Hehehe my boss just handed me that package, if only he knew what was in it hihihihi


----------



## leo

hi hun im here 

done to more opks today and a really faint line there so think i must of had my :bfp: okp yesterday so looking good here to the:bfp: in 2 weeks .

how are you hun .


----------



## Lunaty

Morayo hun, did you start charting?! Have you put it in Fertility friend yet?
If you need help with your ticker just let me know :)


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> hi hun im here
> 
> done to more opks today and a really faint line there so think i must of had my :bfp: okp yesterday so looking good here to the:bfp: in 2 weeks .
> 
> how are you hun .

Sweet!!!! Told you so :D
Hoe you and Dh had time to put plenty of :sex: in !!!

We are all here ot help you through the symptom spotting hehehe

Maybe now is the time to start noting down your temps? That way we can obsess over them hihi


----------



## CarrieB

:hi: my lovely Rainbow ladies!! And welcome to Team Rainbow Leo, it's lovely to have a new recruit!

Sam sorry to hear about your :bfn: but I'm so pleased :witch: finally arrived. You can now fully throw yourself into cycle 2. Fertility friend is a great way to track your temps, and inputting your temp everyday helps to feel like you're doing something. I got my :bfp: on first cycle using FF so hopefully that's a good sign!!

Sammie keep it up with the pma. I have really good vibes about Team Rainbow and I don't think we've seen the last :bfp: before Xmas.

I'm popping in to stalk you all every day, can't wait until all the rainbow girls are over in first trimester!

Bigs hugs and kisses for you all, and of course lots of baby :dust: 

Carrie :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Hey Carrie!!!!!
Long time no post ;)

How is little jelly bean? Hope he is still nice and comfy :D
Any idea when your first scan is or have you already had it ?
When are you calculated>

:hugs:


----------



## lovedupgirl

aww sam sorry to hear about your:bfn:dont give up hope yet hun your not out till the :witch: arrives!

FX for you hun,i got a :bfn: 2 days ago but for some totally unexplainable reason i still feel pregnant,mood swings,increased appetite....maybe im just being a bit too enthusiastic with the symptom spotting thing:rofl:

any1 else here testing soon?

:hugs:and:dust:to all!


----------



## leo

thanks girls will be fab to have you all there

hi carrie hope to join you here soon. 

right girls got some ? for you . think i had my :bfp: okps yesterday but have not had any ewcm since night of cd 14 been doing smep this month so been:sex: every other so dont think i could of missed egg want do you all think? 

have any u tried smep 

lunaty i would not no were to start with temping. think i would drive my self crazy so gonna leave it for a bit hun. how are today xxx


----------



## CarrieB

Lunaty said:


> Hey Carrie!!!!!
> Long time no post ;)
> 
> How is little jelly bean? Hope he is still nice and comfy :D
> Any idea when your first scan is or have you already had it ?
> When are you calculated>
> 
> :hugs:

Well he seems ok at the minute. I've been absolutely exhausted, so I guess that means he's taking everything he needs from me!! I won't have my first scan until 12 weeks, I could go private for an earlier one, but even if everything were fine at that one I still wouldn't feel completely reassured until the golden 12 week scan so I'll probably wait. No word from midwife yet and it'll be 2 weeks on Monday since I saw the doc, but I've got her number so I'll just give her a call if I haven't heard by middle of next week.

I'm due the 25th July, bean is 6 weeks tomorrow!! xx


----------



## Lunaty

lovedupgirl said:


> aww sam sorry to hear about your:bfn:dont give up hope yet hun your not out till the :witch: arrives!
> 
> FX for you hun,i got a :bfn: 2 days ago but for some totally unexplainable reason i still feel pregnant,mood swings,increased appetite....maybe im just being a bit too enthusiastic with the symptom spotting thing:rofl:
> 
> any1 else here testing soon?
> 
> :hugs:and:dust:to all!

Awww How many DPO are you? Tigerlady only had her :bfp: at 18DPO and her test on 13DPO was a :bfn:.. so there is still hope :)

I would definitely test again in a couple of days!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> thanks girls will be fab to have you all there
> 
> hi carrie hope to join you here soon.
> 
> right girls got some ? for you . think i had my :bfp: okps yesterday but have not had any ewcm since night of cd 14 been doing smep this month so been:sex: every other so dont think i could of missed egg want do you all think?
> 
> have any u tried smep
> 
> lunaty i would not no were to start with temping. think i would drive my self crazy so gonna leave it for a bit hun. how are today xxx

I have no idea wat smep means :blush: but evey other day :sex: is very good.. have yo had any EWCM at all ? As that is the stuff that keeps the spermies alive... Im using Preseed this cycle to make sure spermies can live happily and wait on my eggie hahahaha

But from would ive read yuo have a good chance!!!


----------



## Lunaty

CarrieB said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Hey Carrie!!!!!
> Long time no post ;)
> 
> How is little jelly bean? Hope he is still nice and comfy :D
> Any idea when your first scan is or have you already had it ?
> When are you calculated>
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Well he seems ok at the minute. I've been absolutely exhausted, so I guess that means he's taking everything he needs from me!! I won't have my first scan until 12 weeks, I could go private for an earlier one, but even if everything were fine at that one I still wouldn't feel completely reassured until the golden 12 week scan so I'll probably wait. No word from midwife yet and it'll be 2 weeks on Monday since I saw the doc, but I've got her number so I'll just give her a call if I haven't heard by middle of next week.
> 
> I'm due the 25th July, bean is 6 weeks tomorrow!! xxClick to expand...

Yeah ive just read your journal too :happydance:
Unfortunately in NZ it seems you have to pay for those kind of scans anyway..

But your right, it's rather important to see if beanie is fine at 12 weeks :)
The whole midwife thing is confusing me though.. apparently they dont really do anything until birth do they?

yuo and Ivory should take some belly shots and post them :D


----------



## leo

i didnt no want smep till i join here .

it sperm meet egg plan google it . it sounds good and there say u have 40%more chance of geting :bfp: so thought it was worth a go .

want you think of me only having ewcm only once so far do u think its a bad sigh i rrally want this :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> i didnt no want smep till i join here .
> 
> it sperm meet egg plan google it . it sounds good and there say u have 40%more chance of geting :bfp: so thought it was worth a go .
> 
> want you think of me only having ewcm only once so far do u think its a bad sigh i rrally want this :hugs:


I think that every woman is different.. It is not necessarily a bad thing if you only had it one day, it is just that EWCM is more friendly and has a Lower PH..but they can also survive in the other kinds of CM so try not to worry to much yet ;)

I cant remember if i had any in my last cycle thats why i ordered preseed.. so i am sure they have a nice place to stay (helping nature a little bit ) hahaha..

And im now gonna google SMEP :D


----------



## leo

thanks hun im just so scared not gonna work again. 

let me on want u think about smep xx


----------



## leo

of to bed now speck to u soon take care xx


----------



## Lunaty

Night, ill update you on my finding tomorrow :)


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm that Sperm Meets Egg Plan sounds brilliant..

I think i might give that a go next to charting and the Preseed should help too haha my god, i think im pulling out all the stops :rofl:

For those interested, here is the detailed plan: link

Short description:

"Try" every other night starting Day 8. 
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
Skip one night, then do one last "try"
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun

If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.

Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.

:hug: to all


----------



## leo

morning girls hope all is glad you like the idea of smep thants hope it works 
and gives me my much wanted :bfp: 

how are u guys:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

well it's certainly worth a go :)

What do the others think?!


----------



## leo

Lunaty said:


> well it's certainly worth a go :)
> 
> What do the others think?!

 i have spoke to othier people on here and alot said there got there:bfp: frist time doing this so heres hoping . of to take bel to nursery now see you later xx


----------



## leo

hi girls hpe your all ok well i think im in the 2ww now so heres hoping cant get out of my head that its noy my month dont no why .

please let me have my xmas:bfp::hugs:


----------



## CarrieB

Lunaty said:


> yuo and Ivory should take some belly shots and post them :D

:rofl: The belly I have at the moment is solely due to bloating!! Not sure that's really something you want or need to see!! By the time I have any kind of a proper bump to show off we will all be in the pregnancy forum and then we can start a thread entitled "Team Rainbow Bumps". I'm looking forward to it :hugs:

Now, Ms Leo. I don't want to be hearing any of this, I don't think it's my month, cos I'm sure we'll be seeing a :bfp: from you very soon. I didn't think it was my month and look what happened! The SMEP plan certainly seems like a great way to go. Make sure you post all of your 2ww symptoms on here so that we can analyse them with you. Lots of baby :dust: sweetheart.

And Sam and Sammie, hope you're throwing yourself into your new cycles this weekend!! :hug:

xxxxx


----------



## leo

CarrieB said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> yuo and Ivory should take some belly shots and post them :D
> 
> :rofl: The belly I have at the moment is solely due to bloating!! Not sure that's really something you want or need to see!! By the time I have any kind of a proper bump to show off we will all be in the pregnancy forum and then we can start a thread entitled "Team Rainbow Bumps". I'm looking forward to it :hugs:
> 
> Now, Ms Leo. I don't want to be hearing any of this, I don't think it's my month, cos I'm sure we'll be seeing a :bfp: from you very soon. I didn't think it was my month and look what happened! The SMEP plan certainly seems like a great way to go. Make sure you post all of your 2ww symptoms on here so that we can analyse them with you. Lots of baby :dust: sweetheart.
> 
> And Sam and Sammie, hope you're throwing yourself into your new cycles this weekend!! :hug:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

thanks hun cant help thinking its gonna take forever. but heres to:bfp: all round


----------



## morayo

hi guys sorry i went ofline abruptly lastnite, i was a bit under the weather, but now im ok, oh and i had a row the nighj before so no bd and i was just so depressed that maybe i had lost the egg for the month, so i didnt really feel like chatting, but fortunately we made up for lost time last nite. he he he


----------



## morayo

so what s this about smep? i found the titbit rather interesting i think i will google it as well!leo dnt give up when u havent even tried! ivoryapril couldnt even beleive her bfp when she got it but she was at least hopeful till the last minute so pls na af is a good sign and ure in the 2ww so pls bring on the symtoms lets analyse ok? thats what team rainbow is about!


----------



## morayo

carrieb its great to see u again. i roaring to join u! how are u and hows the bean doing?


----------



## morayo

any on e there?


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> so what s this about smep? i found the titbit rather interesting i think i will google it as well!leo dnt give up when u havent even tried! ivoryapril couldnt even beleive her bfp when she got it but she was at least hopeful till the last minute so pls na af is a good sign and ure in the 2ww so pls bring on the symtoms lets analyse ok? thats what team rainbow is about!

Mornins people, :) we missed you here!!! Was wonderin what was goin on! Ivory hasnt been online for a little while either... hmmmm:cry:

Well good to hear you made up for yuor lost time, the row wasnt about temping was it :dohh:

I put some info and a link in this threat regarding SMEP, have a look at it it is rather interesting ^^! Im gonna give it a go this month aswell as using my OPK's and temping, hopefully this time i will catch my surge and i can prepare a bit better if it's gonna be a long cycle again !!! Oww and ofcourse i proudly presented hubby with the preseed i stocked hahaha, he was just rolling his eyes at m and sayd as long as it's wet Muhahahahah..

Ill keep yuo all posted on my progress :D And i belive both Leo and Morayo will be in their TWW now :wohoo: so how you feelin girls ;)


----------



## CarrieB

morayo said:


> carrieb its great to see u again. i roaring to join u! how are u and hows the bean doing?

Sorry hun, DH commondered the laptop to play footie games (tsk, Men!). I'm good thanks, although have had a rotten cold this week. It's dried up a bit now but it's left me so exhausted haven't been able to go to work the last couple of days :blush:. DH put his foot down and said I have to rest for bean's sake. I know he's right, it's just v. hard cos don't want to tell anyone at work yet, and although they've been fine about me taking the time off, think they'd understand a bit better if they knew about the bean, and I'd feel less like I was shirking then!

How are things with you? How many days are you into your cycle now? xx


----------



## leo

im here hun im in chat room


----------



## Lunaty

CarrieB said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> yuo and Ivory should take some belly shots and post them :D
> 
> :rofl: The belly I have at the moment is solely due to bloating!! Not sure that's really something you want or need to see!! By the time I have any kind of a proper bump to show off we will all be in the pregnancy forum and then we can start a thread entitled "Team Rainbow Bumps". I'm looking forward to it :hugs:
> 
> Now, Ms Leo. I don't want to be hearing any of this, I don't think it's my month, cos I'm sure we'll be seeing a :bfp: from you very soon. I didn't think it was my month and look what happened! The SMEP plan certainly seems like a great way to go. Make sure you post all of your 2ww symptoms on here so that we can analyse them with you. Lots of baby :dust: sweetheart.
> 
> And Sam and Sammie, hope you're throwing yourself into your new cycles this weekend!! :hug:
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

nownow, we will need something to compare the growing belly too!! So dont be shy  Besides Tigerlady is doin it, so should you guys!!! It will keep us busy and will prepare us with whats to come ;).. But of course you can decide for yourself once youve got a little bump to show off!!! (Maybe measure your bell then once a week>?!:blush: You can always post it in your journal (weve got the link on the 1st page) :D

So well ive got hopes for this cycle.. im stil not to sure if that Colposcopy is gonna ruin it... it's on the 12th of Dec, and i suspect it's gonna be right in my fertile time and i might have to wait with :sex: then :( Maybe ill get lucky though and ill feel up to it or O is a bit after that :baby:

Well i am heading in the shower, see you guys a bit later!!!

:hug:


----------



## morayo

so leo are u trying the smep?


----------



## leo

hi girls hope your all ok well ok but i cant shack the feeling that its not my month were are all you in your cycle when will u all test :hugs:


----------



## CarrieB

Lunaty said:


> Ivory hasnt been online for a little while either... hmmmm:cry:

I know, I'm missing her too! But I know she's staying with family and is unlikely to be able to get back online until Sunday. And of course she's cosying up with OH after breaking the news to him. Can't wait to hear how she got on.

Sammie, just seen what you said about rowing with OH. Glad everything is ok now. We were a bit neglectful of :sex:ing in the lead up to ovulation which made me think we probably didn't have much of a chance but it only takes one little :spermy: to fertilise that egg, and we obviously caught it at the last minute! I'm sure last nite's activities would have done the job!! And there's nothing better than make-up sex :winkwink:


----------



## leo

morayo said:


> so leo are u trying the smep?

yer hun its going i hope think im about 1dpo so im in the 2ww so here hoping for my baby leo :bfp: al round for xmas:hugs:


----------



## morayo

yay, carrie b , lunaty, glad to hear from u guys was about to go to bed but now ill stick around a bit longer, no lunaty it wasnt about temping actually but iy had to do with bd and my oh being so uncoporative and him thinking im obsessed with ttc. he apologised though in a sweet way and started kissing me and all just in the middle of my message to you so i just logged off and accepted his apology all the way ha ha ha. ur man sounds reall cool, "as long as its wet", sometimes my oh is like that other times he can be so rigid and missionary.lol. yes i guess im in the 2ww though im actually meant to O in thursday but from all indications ive done so already though im getting some twinges in my belly and cp is moving back down now! i guess ill see how it goes on thursday. oh is travelling on monday though so that meants if i do O on thursday , i might not have any spermies there!sob! i just have to get some pre seed tomorow! i must ! i must!lol


----------



## morayo

i did do an opk yesterday though and it was negative!


----------



## CarrieB

Well I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your timing was bang on honey!! :hugs: xx


----------



## leo

me to hun take care talk to you all soon . i just had areally bad dizzy spell
night night:sleep::hugs:


----------



## morayo

thanks carrieb, im hoping im bang on too although only time will tell, this waiting game is killing as always. women dont have life easy at all!


----------



## Lunaty

Who ever said womans life was easy... ;)
We should come up with something to keep busy in the TWW ..

How about we come up with a color, and you guys will have to post a foto of something you saw in that color (hopefully you have a mob with camera ;) )
That way you guys have something to do aswell.. Oww and it has to be either, clothing jewelery or baby stuff.. something that interests us :D

Sorry if that sounds lame muahaha i am just a bit coocoo sometimes !

:hugs:


----------



## leo

:hugs:hi girls right i no u think im mad im gonna tell my story for this cycle and i would like you to tell me want you think .well here goes

:witch: turned up on the 12th nov finished on sunday 16th.
started smep plan on cd8 had watery cm from cd11-15 with some ewcm on cd 14 pm but only 1 :bfp: okp on cd 15 than cm went creamy wet than dry when should cm change after :bfp: okp now on cd 18 is wet creamy and sometimes clear. 

had:sex:on cd 789 11 13 15 16 17 having a day off today oh need a rest lol:rofl: than gonna keep having:sex: every other just in case . hope this makes sense . well think im 3dpo now :hugs:

any way how are all u whats going on with u guys let me no what u think :hug: hope i get my xmas:bfp:


----------



## morayo

GOOD GOIN LEO, i think with all the work u put in that bfp is certainly in the works. ure really going with d smep, i havent been able to keep up but im keeping fx.wheres lunaty? she seems to b on n off today!


----------



## leo

yer babe still going with smep oh said im using him .

hows u where u at
havent spoke 2 lunaty today xxx


----------



## morayo

hey, im right here hun, oh is travelling tomorrow so i m trying to pack as much spermies as i can, im nor sure if i really ovulated cos its really early though all the signs are there im real scared that i might miss the egg cos oh wont be home and all but im fx that a miracle can still happen. amen!im off to bed now hun talk tomorrow.


----------



## CarrieB

morayo said:


> hey, im right here hun, oh is travelling tomorrow so i m trying to pack as much spermies as i can, im nor sure if i really ovulated cos its really early though all the signs are there im real scared that i might miss the egg cos oh wont be home and all but im fx that a miracle can still happen. amen!im off to bed now hun talk tomorrow.

Hey missus, don't forget our Ivory got her :bfp: and her OH was hardly around at the time she thought she ovulated. I'm sure all that sperm-packing you're doing will do the job!! xxx


----------



## CarrieB

leo said:


> :hugs:hi girls right i no u think im mad im gonna tell my story for this cycle and i would like you to tell me want you think .well here goes
> 
> :witch: turned up on the 12th nov finished on sunday 16th.
> started smep plan on cd8 had watery cm from cd11-15 with some ewcm on cd 14 pm but only 1 :bfp: okp on cd 15 than cm went creamy wet than dry when should cm change after :bfp: okp now on cd 18 is wet creamy and sometimes clear.
> 
> had:sex:on cd 789 11 13 15 16 17 having a day off today oh need a rest lol:rofl: than gonna keep having:sex: every other just in case . hope this makes sense . well think im 3dpo now :hugs:
> 
> any way how are all u whats going on with u guys let me no what u think :hug: hope i get my xmas:bfp:

Well that all sounds like the perfect route to a :bfp: Leo. I really think you would have had a good chance at catching the egg with the way you've timed your BDing. Fingers crossed xx :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Hello girls, sorry i am so randomly online..only had the mornings , i had a full on day today, we were of to the dragg races for most of the morning and bit of the afternoon and had a family lunch afterwards.. so got a bit caught up and couldnt come online (sunday 4.50PM here now)

Leo, seems you have a good chance so no more doubting yourself okay ;)
Even if we do everything we can, there is stil only a 20% chance we catch that eggy so!

Got some questions from the family today about family planning.. god it's hard to keep the excitement to yourself until you actually have a :bfp: and are over the danger zone.. Sight...

Morayo, dont stress out to much, if yu dotn have the preseed you can sneak some eggwhite in there and act like it is just wet hahaha ;) that will help them a bit, besides they can life for longer then just a day ! Have you got any OPK's to test if yuo have O'd yet? Im on CD 4 now.. waiting until :witch: finishes so i can put SMEP plan in to action.. yay.. that and the rest of my cunning plans hehehe

We should really go back to the middle ages and burn the :witch: take a time traveling machine back aswell as you wouldnt wanna give birth in that period in time !!!

Luvvv Sam, ill be on later tonight (will probably be morning for you all!!!)


----------



## morayo

thanks sam, im indeed freaking out, dou mean wht u said about egg whites can i really put some egg whites in there? wow? wont that give me thrush or something? hes travels now and well all i can do is pray and beleive that this will be my moonth things are looking up butthen one can never be sure until after testing so i guess ill pray some more.i woke up today and couldnt find the bbt, turns out my dd had taken it as aher toy. lol. anyways i had really wet cm actually flowing out of my V.(tmi) it was kinda whitish well not kinda whitish, just whitish, i know that cant be ewcm so assumed it must be semen from my bd of yesterday morn, God i just pray i catch the gg. also do u experience discomfort when bd around O? i ha dsome discomfort when i was BD when i was pregnant so not sure what it is, also have this feeling of going to take a crap but then when i go there is nothing to crap. lastly shd i be having back pain at this time of my cycle?


----------



## Lunaty

Hun,

First off, yes i ment what i said about the egg white, there was a thread about it not to ling ago and it was recommended by someone who had actually done it..

Second: Ive also mentioned this in your journal as i have a lot of your discomforts too..
I generally have back pain when the :witch: is coming but now since im of the pill it is very strong.. i have it when O is around the corner (which can take about a week or more) and the 2 first days of :witch: this month were horrendous.. 

And TMI if im not that aroused whilst having sex during O, then yes i sometimes hurts :) I notice that i have some constipation as well and i feel that this is causing a lot of the cramps and pain too.. Maybe you could try and eat some stuff to calm your intestines down? (I really need to do that too) Next time your at your doctors make sure he can check you on IBS... it's something a lot of people have but most of us dont even know it as it can be mistaken for a lot of things..

Google it ;)


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi ladies! Sorry i've been MIA for so long, i was staying with family and couldn't get online. Hubby is on :cloud9: and we had a lovely time knowing our little secret all weekend. Will update my journal. Lovley to see we have new girlies and that i was missed. Thank you! x :hug:


----------



## Lunaty

Ivoryapril said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry i've been MIA for so long, i was staying with family and couldn't get online. Hubby is on :cloud9: and we had a lovely time knowing our little secret all weekend. Will update my journal. Lovley to see we have new girlies and that i was missed. Thank you! x :hug:

Yay hun your back!!!! Hubby must have been over the moon!!!
Will check your journal in a min too :D

Good to hear your weekend went well :happydance:

:hug:

(you know that was all yuor absence days for now, no more leave please  )


----------



## Farie

Hey ladies :wave:
Just stopping by ... not really getting to involved this cycle as trying to chill out a bit.


----------



## morayo

great to see u back ivory missed u, glad ur man is overjoyed!


----------



## morayo

sam whats ibs?


----------



## leo

hi girls how are you all . 
im ok dont like this 2ww thing just feel like thers nothing i can do 

how are all you when will you be all testing this month xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> sam whats ibs?

Irritable Bowl Syndrome :)
Sounds more serious then it is though...

https://familydoctor.org/online/famdocen/home/common/digestive/disorders/112.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irritable_bowel_syndrome


----------



## morayo

ive googled it , my symtoms are not that severe and i woulfd definitely rule that out for me. yje symtoms are not strange to me im just wondering if ive ovulated or not thats all.


----------



## Lunaty

Farie said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> Just stopping by ... not really getting to involved this cycle as trying to chill out a bit.

Hey hun, hope your doin good, am trying to take it as it comes aswell, woth a bit of help *rolls eyes.. yeah i cant help myself

But ill have to wait until ive go everything checked out on my appointment before i can completely be comfortable going for it hahaha

how is the move going? Any news?!


----------



## morayo

hey leo! how are u today any symtoms to talk over?


----------



## morayo

ivory hows the bean? tell us abot ur pg symtoms


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> ive googled it , my symtoms are not that severe and i woulfd definitely rule that out for me. yje symtoms are not strange to me im just wondering if ive ovulated or not thats all.

Sweet, just remember that you dont have to have all of those symptoms or the severity of them :) They may just be a bit irritated in the end ..

I wondered the same about my last cycle so that why im doing some temping and those OPK's.. Maybe buy some and do one of them to make sure it is not positive?! If you later on get some EWCM yuo can test again and make sure youve had your surge :happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi! Pumpkin is very quiet, it's un-nerving at times. Still have a few twinges in tummy and boobs now and again but the main symptoms are the mood swings and tiredness! Feels like i'm constantly ready for bed. Have you ov'd yet morayo? x


----------



## morayo

oh dear i KNOW that is out of the question for me, my dads a doc so i get free med advice from time to time so im certain this is just some ovulation stuff. my main challenge is the absence of my boo and im just going gaga over the possibility of Oing whilst hes away. i usually pride myself over the fact that i understand my body 99% but since my m/c my body done gone strange on me!unfortunately ive not been writing down my symtoms all the times ive been pg and since i started ttc so im only second guessing myself not like i have a reference point on record. i also dnt want to obsess over ttc that why im sticking to checking my cm, cp and using opks. im very lazy .i know!


----------



## morayo

ivory im a bit confused about o this cycle, i have a big feeling i have, at betwen cd 8/10 cos cp was very high, had ewcm days before cd8,backaches that early and my usual solitary pimple. but still a bit sceptical that i might be confused read up on it and found that o may come early for several reasons. dnt know what to think and oh is away so im hoping and praying that if i havent i dnt till hes back so i can still catch the egg.


----------



## leo

hi girls im in chat room if you wanna chat but i will warn u i cant spell lol


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well morayo, we manged it with Oh being away so don't worry and give up yet! I'm sure all will be fine! Fingers crossed x


----------



## morayo

i guess ure right ivory beleive it or not asides my bible ure my major source of inspiration.fx its a bfp. im beleving God for it and planning ahead already!


----------



## Lunaty

Well i just wish for the damn hag to dissapear... i could use some action tonight hahaha
time to put plan SMEP into action :D

My god it is still ages until testing time ughh, im praying i will O after the 12th though otherwise i might miss it too!! And i cant really rely on spermies to sit tight whilst some person is mocking about down there and taking samples hihihi..


----------



## morayo

when are u supposed to o?


----------



## Lunaty

well my guess will be between the 10th and the 20th (considering my cycles are still a bit irregular) it could be earlier or later as well.. but generally should be between those days :D

I am not to sure how i will feel after the Colposcopy, and am genuinly hoping ill be good enough to get some :sex: in the days after !!! Surely it cant be that bad?! 

When i had my Mirena put in it crippled me for about a day but then i was fine.. im hoping for the same (well preverably less painful but that wishful thinking :rofl:) ..


----------



## morayo

sorry hun but whats the colpo???? all about?


----------



## Lunaty

Haha no worries, i had two abnormal smears and they want to have a look and maybe take biopsies of the cervix to see how abnormal the areas are and if the cells need to be removed. It's a prevention thing as those cell's might develop in to cervical cancer in 10 years if left without investigation ...

yeah great isnt it :dohh: it's nothing serious yet so fingers crossed it will be all fine


----------



## morayo

i think i read u saying some stuff about it somewhere but cant seem to find it


----------



## Lunaty

must have been in my journal :)


----------



## morayo

wow, i hope it wont be serious dear! hope it wnt disturb lo whenu get ur bfp?


----------



## morayo

yeah!


----------



## Lunaty

No it shouldn't have an impact on getting or sustaining a pregnancy unless they have to remove quite a bit of the cervix.. but that only in extreme cases.. and in that case they will have to put some stitches in to prevent giving premature birth..

I only have a very low grade of abnormal cells (from 2 smears) and now they are gonna have a closer look to find out what kind of abnormal cells they are and if they can be left to clear on it's own or if they are gonna remove them... (or they might even remove some while im there but i dont really know ) Ill find out then..

So lets hope for the best , ill update you guys afterwards :)


----------



## morayo

ok no worries then!whats up with u besides the witch?


----------



## Lunaty

mehh not to much hahaha, work is very boring.. hence why im on BnB most of the time muahaha, i should really get myself a better job but at the moment there is not much out there and my pay is alright aswell so ill probably stick it out until i get pregnant or i will find something i cant resist and them move.. 

had a look at a new house Saturday which was very nice.. and that is about it really..
no real plans for today either, my MIL might come over for coffee at lunch and after work we iwll have to walk our dog.. :)

The weather was beautiful in the wekend and has turned to shit monday morning ... 
go firgure *rolls eyes

What are you all up to?


----------



## morayo

hmm its almost midnite here so im lying in bed, im a lawyer and i work mon-sat so sundays i take timeout to sleep and do some laundry which is waht i did today.i take time to relax from work by coming on here and other sites. saw my mil today as weel for a few hrs.


----------



## Lunaty

wow you work long weeks :)
I generally do software support for design companys and get calls when something is not working properly or if there are any questions, if needed i go out and give training..
I code some general stuff in Mysql aswell.

working hours are from 7.30 ish till 5 ish.. (they are pretty lenient with it though)

it has just been really quite the last couple of months and i get bored quite easily.. i used to run the german CS team fro Adobe in the netherlands before i came here.. so quite a difference..


----------



## morayo

u must be earning big bucks! im just about off to bed now! watching a movie but im missing my man, would have cuddled up to him now if he were home! well tomorow is another day. take care of u and see u 2mrw.hugs


----------



## Lunaty

pff not half of what i should be earning hahhaha , no seriously wages here are sh*t
but that aside.. have a nice night hunny and your man will be home in not to long and then hopefully you will have some nice news for him too :)


----------



## morayo

i hope so too dear . how is ur day going, i just got back from work hun


----------



## leo

hi girls how is everyone well i keep been sick in my month. but think its to earily or morning sickness .hehe


----------



## Lunaty

Morning...All is alright, back at work atm , have twisted my neck last night so am a bit uncomfortable..
:witch: is hopefully about to end, think only a bit of spotting left yay

My FF chart is coming together nicely.. i hope it will get to pinpoint O soon so i can plan in the OPK's..

How are you doing? Did you manage to have a good night without hubby?


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> hi girls how is everyone well i keep been sick in my month. but think its to earily or morning sickness .hehe

Hey Leo :) how are you?

I think morning sickness only sets in after 6 weeks, but it could be your hormones making you feel a bit uncomfortable!

How many DPO are you now?


----------



## leo

im good ta glad to see ya gonna try smep lets hope it works im 5dpo but not gonna test till 12th sickn of seeing :bfn: lets hope thers none of them in team rainbow this month 

here to :baby: leos all round :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah i would love to have a baby leo :D Then mommy and baby can terrorize daddy hehehehe

Hmm yeah will start tomorrow evey other day till the 11th and then will do OPK depending on when it turns positive ill start :sex: everyday (depending if i can) and then hope for the best :D

By then you and Morayo will be in the 1st trimester waiting for the rest of us.. :)


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi ladies how are we all? Where on earth is Carrie these days?! VERY angry with SIL again and had to take my poor dog to the vet cause she has an ulcer on her eye but apart from that i'm ok. How about you girls? x


----------



## morayo

i love the sound of that. me in first trimester! cant wait! counting the days already!


----------



## leo

me to please let it be my month xx


----------



## morayo

sam watz up with u


----------



## Lunaty

Ivoryapril said:


> Hi ladies how are we all? Where on earth is Carrie these days?! VERY angry with SIL again and had to take my poor dog to the vet cause she has an ulcer on her eye but apart from that i'm ok. How about you girls? x

Hmmms i believe you guys just switch places, when Carrie is here your gone and the other way around ;)

What did your SIL get up to this time?! She seriously shoul dbe put in her place *rolls eyes complete nutter!!

Ahhww give a big huggy to the doggy :(


----------



## Lunaty

Not much Morayo :)
Still making my cunning plans to succeed this month.. hehe

Bit bored really but i came up with something :D


----------



## Lunaty

This weeks mission:

This weeks mission for all of our lovely ladys who choose to proceed is to find something baby related in PURPLE!

Your entry must be in before Sunday and it must be something you genuinly like (even if you hate the color) :happydance:

This can range from stuffed animals to clothes to baby furniture etc.

I have to add, you can search online or if you see something whilst out in town you can take a pic with your mobile and post it here :)

Each week there iwll be a different color or item.
The person that sub misses their entry the last will have to come up with the next color/item :D

:hug: Sam
(unless you all agree i should continue this )

ps2: If you have trouble with putting images up or putting links in PM me :)


----------



## morayo

leo any new symtoms? im still having crapms in my lower belly and also some backpain. cm was watrey whitish this morn and last night but cp was hard well a bit hard.whatcahtink?


----------



## Lunaty

Sounds like yuo are headed the right direction hun, if you were having to O still it would have been soft :D


----------



## morayo

purple? wow let me think what can i do now? i guess ill come up with something.


----------



## Lunaty

I have to add, you can search online or if you see something whilst out in town you can take a pic with your mobile and post it here :)


----------



## morayo

oh lunaty im so excited i hope i catch th e egg. im praying 2/4/7 for that miracle. just imagine wat a miracle it will be if we all get our bfp this monht. that would be great!a real testimony!team rainbow is all bfp of dec 08


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ok i just found this! I love cows xx
 



Attached Files:







moo.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lunaty

Ivory!!! That is just Freakin adorable!!!! Hahahaha
it could even be dressed to a boy ...

Lovely entry ;)


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> oh lunaty im so excited i hope i catch th e egg. im praying 2/4/7 for that miracle. just imagine wat a miracle it will be if we all get our bfp this monht. that would be great!a real testimony!team rainbow is all bfp of dec 08


Jup it would be the best Christmas ever! Ill be rooting for us :D
Ive got a good feeling about it.. but we cant do more then our best and im pretty sure we are all trying our best :happydance:


----------



## morayo

ive got a good feeling too.


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm finding something nice in purple is harder then i thought hahahahaha


----------



## morayo

ivory thats nice.


----------



## leo

morayo said:


> leo any new symtoms? im still having crapms in my lower belly and also some backpain. cm was watrey whitish this morn and last night but cp was hard well a bit hard.whatcahtink?

hi hun my boobs feel full
still feel acidy 
got stomach cramps 

how are u :hugs:


----------



## morayo

i found something just trying to figure out how to post it


----------



## Lunaty

if it is online just copy and paste the link if you cant figure it out :) ill find the pic and paste it if you want :)


----------



## morayo

hey lunaaty if i have my contrinution saved on my notebook in my pics how do i paste it on here?


----------



## Lunaty

If you save the image to your desktop (so not in a notebook), just right click the image and select "save as" form the online page, then you can add it by clicking the little paperclip next to the smily face and upload it.

here is my contribution (i couldnt choose sorry hahaa):
https://images.channeladvisor.com/Sell/SSProfiles/60000066/Images/3/Danielle_s_Daisies_Crib.jpg
 



Attached Files:







lavender_chrys.jpg
File size: 96.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## morayo

this is so difficult or maybe im just ttoo dumb!


----------



## morayo

wow lunaty that is so lovely
i love it


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> this is so difficult or maybe im just ttoo dumb!

Dont get yourself worked up hun, you will learn it soon, it is only a question of remembering the sequence and icons you need :)

Send me the link of the page if you want, or PM me what yuo are doing and what is not working, once you understand what things do and how it works yourll be completely fine, have some faith ;)


----------



## morayo

sorry babes thats the best i could do i think i will stick to changing my avatar


----------



## Lunaty

hahaha Morayo you pasted it in your profile pic, see yo know what icon to use you just have to post it on a thread post and not in you User CP :)

you just have to post a new post and click the "Go advanced" button, there you will find the paperclip too!


----------



## Lunaty

Morayo's lovely entry : :happydance:
(still try yourself darling)
 



Attached Files:







purple.jpg
File size: 3.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## morayo

hope thats fine


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> hope thats fine

Of course it is babe's, if you want you can chance your pic to your old one again, it is now posted :), if you want you can do this the next time too !:rofl:

What do the other think of the entry's so far?!


----------



## leo

hi this is isabel first xmas( purple dress)she with grandad on here bless here


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ah, how cute. That purple crib set is very cheerful! Think i will probably go for something fairly neutral for my little pumpkin seed and decorate the room around it. Still, that's a long way off yet! x


----------



## Ivoryapril

Leo, she's gorgeous! x


----------



## Lunaty

Leo, she is absolutely adorable!!!! What a beautiful little girl!

And yes the crib set is quite uhhh full on hahahaha
But hey, it's purple muahahaaha

i think id personally would go for neutrals aswell, brown and beige and stuff :)
but then it wouldnt be a mission now would it ;)

We still need Carrie to submit her entry! Who else am i missing?


----------



## morayo

thANKS SAM HAVE I TOLD U URE THE BOMB LATELY!


----------



## morayo

OH leo ur girl is adorable! i love the purple crib and all i wouldnt mind having it for my august baby!i think its a good color and really bright like our rainbow theme!


----------



## morayo

ok that was rather fun lets try something pink this time


----------



## Lunaty

morayo said:


> OH leo ur girl is adorable! i love the purple crib and all i wouldnt mind having it for my august baby!i think its a good color and really bright like our rainbow theme!

Muahahaha, make every one of our team with a girl obligated to buy it hahahaha 

I found it on ebay for i think $99,-, not to bad actually :D


----------



## Ivoryapril

Eurgh, i'm having real AF-type cramps. I don't like it girls it feels too much like it could be real. Just telling myself it's perfectly normal and lots of women report the same thing. Just haven't had it like this yet. x


----------



## leo

who every has the first girl should lol


----------



## leo

Ivoryapril said:


> Eurgh, i'm having real AF-type cramps. I don't like it girls it feels too much like it could be real. Just telling myself it's perfectly normal and lots of women report the same thing. Just haven't had it like this yet. x

dont worry bean just getting comfy xxx:hugs:


----------



## morayo

that was easier, im feeling like a ten yr old


----------



## morayo

hey ivory ut bean is just getting comfy like leo said, dnt worry about it.


----------



## morayo

Lunaty said:


> hahaha Morayo you pasted it in your profile pic, see yo know what icon to use you just have to post it on a thread post and not in you User CP :)
> 
> you just have to post a new post and click the "Go advanced" button, there you will find the paperclip too!

oh just saw this now i get it. i think!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I know, thanks ladies. It has passsed now, it was just a few minutes of quite uncomfortable cramps and i haven't had that yet. Now that it has passed its quite nice, knowing that bean is there and snuggling in. Night night girls x


----------



## Lunaty

Ivoryapril said:


> Eurgh, i'm having real AF-type cramps. I don't like it girls it feels too much like it could be real. Just telling myself it's perfectly normal and lots of women report the same thing. Just haven't had it like this yet. x

Sweets try not to freak out, it's hard i bet but there are so many posts with this and the ones that have been to the doc get the same answer.. if it gets so bad you cant walk then yo might wanna call the doc..

Hope yuo are alright :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Morayo's pink entry:

https://www.babyandbump.com/image.php?u=10151&dateline=1228169187

hey babes, if you think you understand give it a go :D


----------



## morayo

im still having those cramps i soke about cld they be o cramps, what do those feel like anyway?


----------



## Lunaty

Oww i just saw the movie trailer for "Twilight", looks like a fab movie :D

I used to read a manga with such a story called "vampire knights" very addictive haha

https://www.twilightthemovie.com/


----------



## morayo

im trying lunaty but stilla klutz. want to take a quick shower brb!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ovulation cramps feel like an long dull ache or stabbing pain in one side that is sometimes worse when you move. That's what mine have always felt like anyway, as i get them almost every month. These cramps were low, pulling pains like when AF is coming. I'm off now, night :sleep: x


----------



## morayo

ok im back was feeling a bit uncomfortable so went to take a shower, having backache and lower belly ache like af is coming on!wtf?


----------



## Lunaty

hmm well, hope the shower helped :)
Well how many DPO are you again, it may be trying to implant?


Good night Ivory !


----------



## morayo

13


----------



## morayo

really think ts implanting, im blushing!pray so!


----------



## leo

night girls


----------



## Lunaty

nighty Leo..

Well it generally implant from 7 to 12 DPO so there is a good chance that it is..!!!!!
Keep an eye out for spotting hun but remember that not everyone gets that ;)

Yay im so excited for you!!! When are you gonna test?!


----------



## morayo

I meant im on cd13 sorry not dpo, im thinking mayb its just my O coming but checked cp its hard and low like midlow.cm is thick and creamy not egg white. im confused like i said be4. i read somewhere that sometimes one gets fertile immediately after af, the only thing ive done differently is change my pre conception vits? fx im still on the right track and i catch the egg ifs its come down already if not it had better wait for my hun to get back or get caught by my standby spermies.lol. wahtcahtink?


----------



## Lunaty

you should have had at least watery or EWCM i think to have had O.. :)
id hubby already gone? if not id get some more :sex: in, if he has then i hope you will O within the next 3 days if you havnt already :D

CP can chance a couple of times a day so no real good thing to base upcoming O on..
Im pretty sur ethose pains are oncoming O though hun :)
hahaha maybe you shoudl ask your hunny to leave you some int he fridge and use a turkey basher... sorry TMI i know hahaha

youll catch that eggy, dont worry hun!


----------



## morayo

well i did have the ewcm then checked cp morn n night too. well, fx for bfp still, there is nothin i can do now but pray! pray and pray!pma


----------



## morayo

off to bed sam. goodnite


----------



## Lunaty

Well if you already had ewcm then i dotn think there is anything to worry about, those cramps are most likely O having been.. :)

Sweets have a nice night and dream of nice things aye !


----------



## morayo

hi girls am i the first one here today? just got back from work and im fagged out. im definitely having an early nite today


----------



## leo

hi girls well just wanted to no after you have your :bfp: opks want is your cm like 


how are all you :hugs:


----------



## morayo

watery


----------



## morayo

why do u ask whats ur cm like?


----------



## leo

hi girls just wanted to c want u think
well i had watery cm from day 11 -14 with some ewcm on day 14 than back 2 watery day 15 than cm went 2 creamy lotion like
but i think i got my bfp okp on day 15 but not 100 %

the reason im asking is that i have been told that after u get opk . if your cm drys up it means no egg was released is that true and u think it happen to me ? 

gem


----------



## morayo

i havent read rthat up anywhere gurl! maybe u want to do some more research on that?


----------



## Lunaty

Morning girls..

Leo i haven't hear of that either :) Sounds like perfectly good O to me !

Yay Ding Ding the :witch: is gone :D, celebrated with some :sex: yesterday too haha TMI i know, sorry

Anyhow.. Plan 2009LEO is on it's way muahahaha


----------



## morayo

thats great. glad to know ure getting some so soon after af!lol.its nite here about 8pm


----------



## Lunaty

Muahahah yeah, it was quite funny actually haha, have a look at my journal ;)

Anyhow, how are you doing?! is hubby gone already now or?


----------



## morayo

hes been gone since sunday.im cool though. still hv e the lower belly cramps too


----------



## Ivoryapril

Leo i've never heard that and i think you ov'd just fine. Morayo, i had lower ab cramps and some twinges in my side 2 days after i think i conceived. x


----------



## morayo

hi ivory, im really beleiivng God for this bfp this cycle, i pray about it every chance i get, the cramps are still there though but now a dull ache sorta. oh is still not back, so im hope alone with my daughter, just got back from work lying down on sofa watching caRTOONS and catching up on bnb


----------



## Ivoryapril

It's a good plan! I'm doing lots of praying that my bean is sticky. I try not to think about it but then i sometimes wonder why i don't feel very pregnant and get worried. I know it's early days and am just trying to put it all out of my mind so i can enjoy being pregnant x


----------



## Lunaty

morning everyone :)

Just a quick note, how many of you actually go to Church? Im just wondering as i read a lot of remarks regarding faith ;)

hope this isnt taken the wrong way..


----------



## Ivoryapril

I'm Christian but i don't really go to church very often. But i do pray. Two days before i got my :bfp: i said a prayer asking that somehow i could still be pregnant despite my :bfn: that morning. I thought about it after i got my positive and it made me wonder! x


----------



## Lunaty

Wow, :) i think faith in general is a good thing.. although i dont believe in one god..

The mind is a powerful thing though...
Im sure your little bean will stick babe !!! 

hihi lets see if i can make one for myself this month..


----------



## leo

hi girls how is every one


----------



## Ivoryapril

Bloated! x


----------



## morayo

hi girls. Sam i beleive in God and im try to get close to him as often as i can. i dont usually discuss issues of one God or anything i just ahve my own faith and i allow everyone to beleive in what works for him or her. i vory i woudnt worry if i were u. bean is on for the whole 9mnth ride


----------



## morayo

leo how are u today? any signs yet!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks Morayo, i hope so! Was just looking at names... Early, i know! Which ones do you girls like? I kind of picked names ages ago before we started trying but i might change my mind x


----------



## leo

im ok babe hows you yellow creamy lotion like cm boods hurt inside .tunging to tummy . really hope it my month feel abit like this:muaha:
:hugs:


----------



## morayo

well boobs just beginning to hurt, cm is dry sorta but have a ache in lower belly still. other than that im cool. though my pee is really coloured.


----------



## Lunaty

Hahaha must be the vitamins your taking, ive got the same :)

Ugghh the realization of having to wait until the end of the month to find out if i got lucky is killing me hahaha so not patient!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

I think Carrie may have disowned us :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

Morning again, hope everyone is alright :)

Been watching to much Anime last night hahaha, sleepy.. -__-

Anyhow, ive got a babyshower on tomorrow (2 of my friends actually) and i still need to get one of them a pressie Yikes!!! Has any of you lovely ladys an idea what would be suitable they can use (so not the obvious clothes and socks etc.?)

X Sam


----------



## morayo

hi babes!sam hmmn what can u buy for a baby shower that wld be dofferent , u cld buy the moms to be some sexy stuff for after the baby!


----------



## leo

hi girls how u im ok today 8dpo had a bit of dizzyness light head which is wried for me hate the 2ww gem xxx


----------



## Lunaty

jup the 2 ww is a b*tch..

hmm i will have alook around, im not to sure of their sizes though..
Isnt a baby showers to get something for the baby though?!

Anyhow, maybe a baby nailclipper and brush set or something?


----------



## CarrieB

Ivoryapril said:


> I think Carrie may have disowned us :cry:

Ivory, I could never do that! I'm so sorry that I went AWOL girls. I've been shattered this week, am practically falling into bed when I get in from work. Have barely had the energy to switch on my laptop let alone type a coherent post. Sounds like everything's going well for you all, I'm sure there'll be announcements Xmas :bfp:'s in December :hug:


----------



## morayo

nail clipper? well that sounds kinda ordinary. maybe get the baby a complete set of clothes with shoes to match or sumthing bt then do u know if u shd buy pink or blue!u can say that again about the two week wait im not sure where i sound anymore im beginning to think my O was yesterday if yes then im totally out. oh dear God pls No!


----------



## morayo

hi carrie b i thot u had abandoned us as well. nice to see u here agin. how is the bean doing?


----------



## CarrieB

Bean is zapping his mummy of every available drop of energy! He's probably dancing around in there like he's at a rave with all the adrenaline he's taking! I on the other hand am constantly ready for bed! How are you? Any good 2ww symptoms?


----------



## leo

some keep getting dizzy . think i make things babe going cazy in 2ww


----------



## morayo

hey carrie, i feel like im carriying weight in my lower belly, sometimes im reall uncomfortable but like today i dnt feel it unless i bend down but i know its there the ache that is.i was thinking it was O but its not one sidedthough its just across my lower belly. wahtchatink?>


----------



## CarrieB

Oooh! That sounds like a good sign!! xx


----------



## morayo

really? did u feel that too? my cycle this month is so unusual, im not getting my usual O signs this time im supposed too and if i didnt O when i thot i did i shd be now but im not seeing the signs. my boobs are starting to ache now, intermittent throbs!oh dear!


----------



## leo

morayo said:


> really? did u feel that too? my cycle this month is so unusual, im not getting my usual O signs this time im supposed too and if i didnt O when i thot i did i shd be now but im not seeing the signs. my boobs are starting to ache now, intermittent throbs!oh dear!


good sighs hun heres to lots of:bfp: let the:witch: be gone :hugs:


----------



## morayo

yeah leo, watz up with u?


----------



## Ivoryapril

morayo, i think things are sounding good for you. I had loads of aches and twinges that i thought were ov, which is why i couldn't decide when i had ovulated and am still not certain. It felt like i could've ov'd on any of four occasions over the space of a week and a half and that never happens to me. When is testing taking place? x


----------



## Ivoryapril

I'm just back from seeing the midwife. I've chosen to go to our local maternity unit. It's only midwife-led but i would only want an epidural at the very last resort anyway. It has a birthing pool and i've requested a water birth if possible. They encourage lots of movement and free choice of positions etc so i'm happy with that. Feel a bit scared making all these decisions so soon. x


----------



## morayo

hi girls thanks ivory i dnt kno wwhen i will test yet im going to wait until i miss af then i will test. im all prayers for my bean to stick u know with the mc i had the last time. i dont doubt my ability to get pg i just want the grace to carry it thru! good choice about the midwife gurl, just relax and try to enjoy the journey to motherhood sweets cos its over before u know it. dnt sweat the small stuff!


----------



## leo

hi girls 9dpo and i no im bad but tested today with ic and got :bfn: i no im bad just thoght id tell u
:hugs:


----------



## morayo

hey leo thats ok. keep testing! this month is team rainbows month of all round bfps


----------



## Lunaty

hey everyone, sorry had a long weekend away from civilization hahahaha...
well, am on CD11 but no ovulation detected according to FF so ill do my first OPK tonight and the inn another 2 days LOL :)


----------



## morayo

hi girls, sory i wasnt on lastnite i was having a birthday celebartion. im fine seem to be very moody, my lower belly ache is gone now or maybe i just dnt notice it a much now, have some af type cramps on and off though, my oh is back so i wan to see how it will be when we bd,leo any news and lunaty hows the smep coming on?


----------



## Ivoryapril

Thanks for the support Morayo. I've been thinking more about my choice of where to give birth. I've just always been of the opinion that birth is a perfectly normal process that women have been going through for thousands of years, and i know it will be excrutiating but the thought of lying on a bed numb from the waist down and not being able to move, with a drip and a catheter stuck in me is not my idea of a positive birth experience. I want to be on all fours in a pool groaning like a cow if i have my way! My hubby was a bit surprised by my choice, he's seeing the hippy in me coming out! The midwives at the MLU have extra training in emergencies because they don't have consultants there and she said i will only be allowed to go there if there are absolutely no complications whatsoever, so i'll be monitored closely. Also the hospital is only about 20 minutes drive away so i'm sure a speeding ambulance could get there quicker! I just can't see that hospitals have the same level of one to one care. I hope i've made the right choice x


----------



## morayo

hi ivory i would say ur choice is fine, besides ur antenatal check ups in the last tri will be more often so ull be able to know if there is any reason why u would need to go to a hospital if need be. i had my first baby naturally and there were only the midwifes there, it ws excruciating but worth it. if the midwives know their onions ur delivery shd be a slow walk in the park.good choice.quick question for u though, did u have lower belly cramps on and off when u initially got pg.i dnt know what to think anymore, the cramps are gone now but today when i was taking a showr i bent to pick the sponge and i felt a pulling in my belly button and now my appetite is gone but not cos my taste buds are off or anything just gone.oh and i bd and initially when he touched my pubic line i felt some discomfort but when we started bding i felt nothing over there! just wondering if i od during the period when he was away that would make me totally out. ive never had o pain like the pains i had this month though so im really really confused!


----------



## Ivoryapril

It sounds good to me, i had the cramps and niggles from pretty much day 1 if i conceived when i think i did. Also, i've heard other women say that they have had tugging sensations in their belly button before getting :bfp: I also lost my appetite, didn't feel sick but just wasn't interested in eating or feeling hungry. I thik you have a good chance, and it sound v positive. Will you be going to a MLU again this time round? It didn't put you off? What sort of pain relief did you have?


----------



## Lunaty

morning everyone :)

My cunning plan is going alright.. we had a sudden call to a farm in the middle of no were so i missed one day of BD but made up for it yesterday! Did my first OPK yesterday night and it was a neg, a line did show up but it was lighter then the test line :D at least i know they work now hahaha

Well hopefully my temps will go up from now on.. chart is looking a bit weird but it could be me.. i havnt seen my cycle before so it must be normal?!


----------



## leo

hi every also bean having cramps still bit light headed and sore boobs on off. 

hope every one is ok im 11dpo now only 3 day till i test again got:bfn: on 9dpo :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

leo said:


> hi every also bean having cramps still bit light headed and sore boobs on off.
> 
> hope every one is ok im 11dpo now only 3 day till i test again got:bfn: on 9dpo :hugs:

yay Leo, well all be thinking of you :D..
9DPO is very early.. there is a good chance you will still get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## morayo

hi all, i will be going to the mlu again this time, provided there are no issues, i really dnt know what pain releif they gave me cos i was a bit hysterical from the contractions but i remember the mw saying she didnt want to give me too much so that my contractions dnt wane, once i was fully dilated though it wasnt long be4 i had my girl, i have pains in my beely button even when i wasnt pg so i dnt think thats rally a sign of bfp, im just confused. i beleive in my heart of heart that my bean has come to stay this time around but i just start doubting at times that maybe i missed the egg due to ohs absence.well thanks for the moral support. i needed it.


----------



## morayo

hi leo, i think we both have very great chances this month, things are really looking bright, are ur symtoms usual or anything out if the ordinary.?


----------



## Ivoryapril

Well just remember, my hubby was away every week and i had no idea when i ov'd and 100% didn't believe i had a chance and i got my bean so there's no reason whatsoever that you don't have yours. Stay positive! xx


----------



## morayo

thanks hun.that was great!


----------



## Lunaty

hey all!!!

Wow my temp made a big leap today but not enough to have O'd yet.. specially since it is probably to early to.. seeing my last 2 cycles sight..

Did another OPK which had another pink line but not as dark as the test line..
hopfully ill have a pos soon :)


----------



## morayo

great lunaty. hope ure still practising smep


----------



## leo

how girls how are you all doing


----------



## morayo

hey leo how are u today? done anymore testing?


----------



## leo

morayo said:


> hey leo how are u today? done anymore testing?

yer look a ttc dairy and see want you think


----------



## morayo

hey gurl, congrats! its abfp no doubt. im happy team rainbow is living up to expectatn. we'll be joining u soon.


----------



## leo

yer girls did one more this morning and is darker so scared :witch: is on her way so smep works then whos gonna be next for:bfp: then when every testing :hugs: to every one


----------



## Ivoryapril

Wow! Congratulations Leo!! Team rainbow is working it's magic! x


----------



## CarrieB

:wohoo::wohoo:

Yippee!!! And there was you doubting it would be your month! Those are :bfp:'s in your journal!! Congratulations hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Lunaty

Oww my... Leo congratzzz!!!! Cant believe i missed that.. ill definitely have a look in yuor journal :D!!!

:wohoo:

Now much going on here.. sight... still waiting for O which hasn't come yet.. surprise surprise... Tomorrow i need to go to the specialist :cry: i so do not want to.. :(

Well at least i can ask her to check everything.. i guess. .. it's probaby going to be a long cycle.. am on CD15 now and no O yet.. grrr... i wonder if i even O!!!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Ah Sam, hope all goes well tomorrow, i'm sure it will, and you'll be ov' ing and testing before you know it!! x


----------



## leo

thanks girls gonna do a digi test tommrow but really scared af is gonna turn up . 

sam i didnt ov till cd17 last month so dont worry whos next for testing and getting there :bfp: xxxx:hugs::hug:


----------



## Lunaty

I hope so girls.. the only good thing about it is that i have a fair chance of trying once ive been to the docs.. as they are gonna put some acidy kinda fluid in there to check those cells so no real good conditions for sperms.. but since i didnt O yet i might still have a chance!

So now it's Morayo's turn i think ;)


----------



## morayo

hi gurls! congrats again on ur bfp, yeah i guess u can say the spotlights on me now, did some sneak tests and was bfn, so i guess ill wait till af is due then test again, dnt want to be disappointed and dnt want to get my hopes too high either. im just driving myself crazy wondering when i od and if i got d egg. hmmn life of a woman!


----------



## morayo

eight days to testing im scared! i dnt sleep well at nite cld it be insomnia, dnt feel tired though.having sharps twinges on both sides of lower belly alternating.bbs ok not sore not big!taste buds ok, no appetite though cnt find my pregnacare:my little girl at work!


----------



## Lunaty

Well sounds good Morayo.. i think Leo got a :bfn: before didnt you?!

I thought i had some watery CM today but i still get a neg on the OPK.. although there is still a second clear line showing..

damn i hope i get the chance to do my best this cycle.. :)


----------



## leo

Lunaty said:


> Well sounds good Morayo.. i think Leo got a :bfn: before didnt you?!
> 
> I thought i had some watery CM today but i still get a neg on the OPK.. although there is still a second clear line showing..
> 
> damn i hope i get the chance to do my best this cycle.. :)

yer got :bfn: 9dpo and my:bfp:12dpo haow far are u now

i got loads o watery cm this month and only one day of ewcm so looking good 

did digi this mornining and was :bfp: 1-2 weeks so scared but happy till go TEAM RAIMBOW XXXX:hugs:


----------



## morayo

hi gurls well i dnt know when i ohd but af shd show in 7days so i guess ill test again then. dnt have any tests at home so i cant even if i want to. guess im just being cowardly dnt want to see any bfn.really praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## morayo

ivory got her bfp a day before af was due i think? theres hope for me yet!


----------



## morayo

so lunaty when is ur killer cells test?


----------



## Lunaty

hmmpff i had it today..

Seemed to look alright, only 2 small spots of low grade, they took 2 biopsies and ill get the results next week somewhere but it seems to be non dangerous :)

Everything else seems good to and she gave me the okay to continue trying Yay :D


----------



## morayo

sam thats great
so bd all the way!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi girls. Yes Morayo i did get my :bfp: the day before i was expecting AF so i'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you! x


----------



## morayo

hi girls today i dnt know how im feeling, i started having backaches which is a pre af sign for me! dnt know what to think gurls. im giving up already!


----------



## Ivoryapril

Any AF signs are also a pregnancy sign! I fainted today in subway waiting to buy a sandwich. OMG it was scary, i was on my own! At least now i know i'm deffo pregnant, talk about a symptom! x


----------



## Lunaty

Wow, hope your alright hun!!!
just be careful your body must be getting used to this all!!!

:) Ive been having some spotting now since 2 days after the biopsy.. grr.. had to leave :sex: until it was all gone, hope tonight will be my chance.. FF stil has not detected O so i might give it a go.. 

I seem to have EWCM since 2 days but im not to sure if it is the Colposcopy that caused it.. OPK's th elast 2 days came out :bfn: so i might still have a chance ;)

Had both the babyshowers which was lovely, there were four pregnant ladies in total haha, but i genuinly enjoyed myself :)

How are all of you doing?


----------



## morayo

hi gurls,wow ivory u need to slow down baby is showing u that hes around! sam sorry about the spotting, well u still have time toget in all ur bd since its stopped! me im just chilling waiting for af not to show. im afraid to test so im just going to wait till after shes due. cm is dry and having cramps.


----------



## Ivoryapril

i'm ok. had a mild migraine today at work and have been exhausted the last couple of days, in bed by 7.30!! Think i'm having some sort of major hormone surge since the symptoms have come along with force the last couple of days! x


----------



## morayo

hi gurls the witch got me yesterday so im on cd2 now, no xmas bfp for me ! im taking it well though i can now see that i did o early but i guess the egg wasnt caught! hmmn!


----------



## morayo

where are carrieb leo and lunaty?


----------



## leo

hi girls im here well sorry the :witch: got you hun well heres to new years baby for you love to u hun :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## morayo

thanks leo im looking forward to it already!


----------



## Lunaty

heyhey,

im still lurking :) just a bit busy at work..
i still havtn O'd i think and it's gonna be another long cycle Sight..

no real chance to BD as it started bleeding quite bad when we tried last (4 days apast the colposcopy..) 
So yeh.. bit depressed hahaha but it's all good next one will be ours right Morayo ;)


----------



## morayo

yeah hun i strongly beleive so sorry about ur troubles though!


----------



## Lunaty

nah well :) it wouldn't be anything of a challenge on what to come if it all went that easy right ;)

At least the reward will be great in the end !

I visited a fried of mine who has a 9 month old girl and she was such a darling!!
Smiled widely even though she was teething, i just loved holding her and playing around :) It'll come in good time in the end i think~ 

:dust:


----------



## morayo

yes sam it will


----------



## morayo

it appears no one is interested in team rainbow again. where is everyone?


----------



## Ivoryapril

Sorry! Hi girls, Sam and Morayo i'm gutted for you both that things aren't going how you hoped but at least you can indulge in some festive cheer and look forward to starting the new year with a clean slate and a fresh start at catching that egg! I had my scan and all is fine. My NHS scan has come through for January 13and my second private one with hubby is Sun 18th Jan so i can't wait. Won't be back on for a while as going to stay with family for Christmas so have a wonderful time everyone! We can't wait to tell everybody on Christmas Day! :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## leo

im here to hun all okfor me so far hun still got figers crosse its a keepper. got my midwife booking on 12 jan so looking forward to that . well here to u borth getting:bfp: in the new year loads of hugs:hug::hug: gem x


----------



## morayo

nice to see u girls are still with us
thot u had abandoned us.


----------



## CarrieB

Hey ladies, I'm still skulking around here too. Sam and Morayo I'm sorry you didn't get your Xmas :bfp:'s, but maybe you'll both conceive at Christmas and have :bfp:'s to celebrate in the new year (which would be fab, cos let's face it there's usually naff all going on in January. :bfp:'s for team rainbow would be great :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

hey everyone, sorry for the long absence..
Hubby and I have found a little pup, and the poor thing is not in the best shape..

on top of that i had a dentist appointment yesterday and hubby needs to have 3 malignant moles removed too..

On the other hand, i got my biopsy results back and they are all clear yay
so thank god no more tests and over a year i need to come back for another general test.

Hmm TTC is on a bit of a hold with all of this going on.. (not that there was any sign of O unfortunately) This is gonna be the longest cycle yet *sight..


----------



## CarrieB

Wow sweetie, you're really going through the mill a bit recently aren't you! So glad your results were all clear. Sorry TTC's on the backburner right now but at least when you're able to concentrate on it agin you'll know you and OH will be in the best of health to conceive, and hopefully that will mean a :bfp: very quickly! :hug:


----------



## morayo

hey babes, its like the thread is so slow now , we hardly meet each other online. hope everyone is fine though, sam sorry about ur worries but like carrie b said, at least ull be in good shape health wise when u want to take up ttc actively agin and u never can tell bean can still stick even when ure not actively trying. im cool though looking forward to xmas and not thinking too much about ttc.not even checking cm or cp actively though i had ewcm today and felt some o pains but i dnt want to start getting my hopes up for now. ill just enjoy my xmas and try to focus on that. what xmas going to be like for u guys?


----------



## leo

hi girls just wanted to wish everyone a happy christmas and new year. here to both u girls getting your :bfp: sorry not been about 2 much been really busy with xmas :hug: love gem


----------



## morayo

merry xmas all!


----------



## Lunaty

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE :)

Just an update form my side again, the poor pup we found has not made it and had to be put to sleep day before yesterday...

Christmas was wonderful though and spend today with my hubby and sisters in law and some friends on Auckland's racecourse for some fun (boxing days racing is the biggest race event in NZ) so i took the liberty to have a few drinks hahaha

regretting it now though *rolls eyes

We are still trying but ive given up using O sticks as im now somewhere on CD30 without having O'd yet and if id still be timing :sex: i will be driving myself nuts hihihi

Well here is to a 2009 bubbs and to the rest being healthy mummies soon :D yaya


----------



## morayo

hi all, expecting o anytime soon! trying to bd as much as possible , oh and i are having a small fight though, i thot i was supposed to be all lovey during this period and not testy and irritable!


----------



## morayo

oh dear! where is everyone?


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi girls, sorry i've been MIA for so long, been staying with family since before xmas and only just back home today. Morayo, still keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sam, sorry to hear about the pup thats really sad but good on you for being so caring, pleased your results are ok. Carrie, feel like we haven't spkoen in months!! Hope all is well with you and baby, how was your scan i see you went for a private one too?! x


----------



## morayo

nice to see someone still remebers this thread
happy new year girls!


----------



## leo

hi girls how is everyone hope all is ok .had a scan on monday due to some spotting all is ok and saw babys hb was lovely so happy xx
who next 2 test girls xxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Where are you all?! x


----------



## morayo

well im still on babay n bump seems this thread is dead though. well u can always pm if u want to share or just talk!


----------



## Lunaty

hey girls ,, sorry for being off so long, weve had some crazy stuff happening recently and besides that i still havnt had AF yet either sight and it is already CD 51

ive stopped temping as it just is annoying me now, i think i did O last week somewhere (i got a line just a s strong as the test line on a OPK but not stronger so i dont know)..

My guesstimate is that AF will hopefully show around the 25th of this month.. (yay more then 2 months waiting for O.. ) anyhow, sure hope these cycles are gonna get shorter.. as it sure is hard updating everyone when there is nothing to update about hahha ;)

Morayo hun, i saw the good news!!! I wish you a healthy and happy 9 months..
Bless you :D


----------

